# Corsair H150i Pro &quot;Normalbetrieb wieder herstellen&quot;



## Buchseite (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Forum,

habe folgende Meldung am Corsair Link festgestellt.

"normalbetrieb wieder herstellen"
Diese Meldung erscheint auf einem Grün unterlegten Button....
Was bedeutet das?
Habe Prime 95 laufen lassen und die Temps stiegen auf über 90 Grad.
Könnte die Pumpe defekt sein.
Alle Drei Lüfter der Wasserkühlung laufen auf 1600 RPM.

Grüße

Buchseite


----------



## harl.e.kin (24. Juni 2020)

warum nutzt du nicht icue?


----------



## Buchseite (24. Juni 2020)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> warum nutzt du nicht icue?



Ich dachte diese Software wäre nur für die RGB Steuerung und >Corsair Link würde reichen......


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. Juni 2020)

Schmeiß die Link kacke mal runter und installiere dir icue. Link ist doch der alte Vorgänger wo es nicht mal mehr richtigen Service gibt.
Kann dir für die wakü , Lüfter und gesamte rgb Steuerung nur icue ans Herz legen.


----------



## Siriuz (27. Juni 2020)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Schmeiß die Link kacke mal runter und installiere dir icue. Link ist doch der alte Vorgänger wo es nicht mal mehr richtigen Service gibt.
> Kann dir für die wakü , Lüfter und gesamte rgb Steuerung nur icue ans Herz legen.



Meines erachtens nach brauch man auch nicht den USB Anschluss von dem Corsair Link Dingens auf Mainboard oder?


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Meines erachtens nach brauch man auch nicht den USB Anschluss von dem Corsair Link Dingens auf Mainboard oder?



nie ohne probiert..  Aber wird schon seinen Sinn haben das Kabel. Bei Corsair sind die Lüfter ja nicht wie bei anderen einfach ans Board geklemmt sondern mit der Pumpe verbunden. Und all die Signale gehen dann wohl per USB an dein Board. Also Drehzahl von Lüfter und Pumpe , Wassertemperatur usw.
Ohne USB wird das ganze nicht funktionieren. Aber wieso sollte man das auch weg lassen wollen ? Keinen freien Steckplatz mehr ?
Falls nein dann kauf dir diesen Internen USB Hub, der funktioniert prima:
NZXT Internal USB Hub - Expands 5 USB 2.0 Ports - Sleek: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Den steckst du an dein Board , und dann alle USB Geräte an den Hub. Ich habe 2 Commander Pro und meine RGB Steuerung daran angeschlossen und alles lässt sich super ohne Probleme steuern.


----------



## Buchseite (27. Juni 2020)

Habe mir ein Konkurenzprodukt geholt und werde es in den nächsten Tagen verbauen......


----------

